# RARE LEGO Technic Electric 4.5v Vehicle Battery Motor (3142c01) Fully Tested



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $14.17*
End Date: Tuesday Apr-10-2012 8:12:35 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $14.17
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

